# [G] Roads in Gabon | Routes au Gabon



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

No thread about Gabonese roads yet? 

It was high time someone opened one. So en route, let's explore the fascinating Gabonese roads through the jungle. Explorons les fascinantes routes gabonaises à travers la jungle !


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

By the way, who would have thought Gabon had a one-letter country code like the biggest countries!


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Ya, we need to see some pics from Gabon. I was watching the la Tropical Amissa Bongo and saw very nice two lane roads.


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

The Cameroon and Gabon border


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

RIVER OGOOUE





































A road in Bakoumba










la región del Haut-Ogooué, dirección al aeropuerto de Mwengué










Moanda, Alto Ogooué


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^You should post the pictures in a larger format. You have to click on the + zoon above the picture.

For example, this is the picture of the border between Gabon and Cameroon in a larger format:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

En franchissant l'équateur ! Crossing the Equator line, in the middle of Gabon !


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

brisavoine said:


> ^^You should post the pictures in a larger format. You have to click on the + zoon above the picture.
> 
> For example, this is the picture of the border between Gabon and Cameroon in a larger format:


merci beaucoup


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A little stretch of autoroute (motorway/freeway) around Libreville, the capital.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The road network.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Road cutting through the tropical forest.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pictures, thanks!


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

I see that Gabon has quite good roads compared to other african nations.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

brisavoine said:


> By the way, who would have thought Gabon had a one-letter country code like the biggest countries!


The biggest countries actually have 3-letter codes: Russia - RUS, Canada - CDN, United States - USA, China - PRC (or CHN), (Brazil - BR), Australia - AUS, India - IND etc. The smallest country (Vatican City) has V. 1-letter countries are pretty small actually. The biggest one is Zambia (Z), with only 750,000 sq km. The biggest one in terms of population is Japan (J), with 127m inhabitants.

Nice thread, btw.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice roads!


----------



## Го́голь (Feb 29, 2008)

Gabon has one of the best roads systems in Sub-Saharan Africa. Sad that it isn't as democratic as Ghana, Benin, Namibia, or Botswana. That certainly would have made it one of Africa's champions!


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A $ 1.1 billion, 780 kilometer upgrade of the 'Route Transgabonaise' (N1 & N3) from Libreville to Franceville has commenced recently. This is a PPP project with a 30 year concession to upgrade this route to Eastern Gabon. From what I understand the westernmost section between Libreville and Ntoum will be a four lane road. A concessionair has been established for this project, the Société autoroutière du Gabon (SAG). The project is scheduled to be completed in 2023.






Le Gabon démarre officiellement les travaux de la Transgabonaise à livrer en 2023


Au Gabon, les travaux de la Transgabonaise ont officiellement démarré. Cette route qui traverse le pays d’est en ouest sur 780 km est prévue pour




www.agenceecofin.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Signage in Gabon:





































From: Sur la route


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Signage in Gabon:


Interesting to see French influenced map-like signage. I remember seeing few map-like signs in Italy, but I don't remember seeing such signs in France. Those are not many in the entirety of Europe (except for ex-USSR)


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

As for distance signs. They look interesting. I would guess they use three digits after the comma to indicate meters. Some countries do use comma for depicting parts of the numbers.
For U.S. readers it would be obviously thousand of kilometers.


----------



## tarkastad (11 mo ago)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Signage in Gabon:


I must say I am quite surprised to find my photographs here without any credit...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I found them in this album on Flickr, but it's set to not allow a credit: Sur la route


----------



## tarkastad (11 mo ago)

Well, Flickr is not a supermarket and there is a copyright. Thanks for at least mentioning the album...


----------

